# Happy 4th Birthday-ish Mariele (Non-GSD)



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I say her birthday is Valentine's Day







because she's so sweet and since she isn't telling me different...

She was my foster. But she got me from the minute I saw her at the fence-she ran up and then ran away from me in terror. I had heard about the scaredy pup that had been put on the transport and it was her. Kathy K had overnighted her and loved her too! About 6 months old, but looks so much younger:









I like to include this picture of Mariele anytime I post about her-all by herself after playing in a mud hole-the rest of the dogs hiding inside horrified by her:









Worship me, Mario. 









Fear me, Ilsa.









I'm coming for you, white dog!









Happy 4th Birthday to my Barnacle!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Happy Birthday, Mariele and many many more!!!!


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

Happy birthday beautiful girl!!!!

I wish you many many more....and a mud puddle or two to keep it interesting.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

happy birthday, sweetie-pie


----------



## sammys_mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Happy Birthday sweet girl. Make sure you make the most of it and get something really good









Jackie


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

pretty Mariele!!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Thanks! 

I need to pick up some vanilla pudding today for her birthday treat today. Of course she has to share. What she'd really like is if I blew off work and stayed on the couch with her. Actually, I wouldn't mind that either!


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Happy Birthday pretty girl!









Michaela


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Mariele. _Do you really have to share on YOUR birthday?_


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Happy Birthday, Mariele!! You were such a cute puppy and now you're a beautiful lady.







Hope you had a wonderful day with your packmates.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Vinnie-I told Mariele what you said. She said it is about time someone thinks that way!!! It IS her day!









Thanks, Jamie. She's a funny little girl-the whole pack and I have spoiled her badly!

We got lucky and it was nice out today-there was S-U-N even for a little bit, and it wasn't freezing and there was no precipitation! So Mariele got to play with everyone today. She drove Mario nuts by hiding under my chair and biting at him like some kind of badger. Good times...


----------



## Judykaye (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthy Mariele...what a wonderful girl, you get to share your birthday with everyone for Valetines Day...Hugs to you and your Mom...PS, I love the photo of you after playing in the mud...you go girl...Miss Rylee Jean sends you her love too, Judy


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

AWWW! Judy-thank you!!!! 








to Rylee Jean!


----------



## Rose Hutch (Feb 5, 2003)

Happy 4rth Barkday Mariele ,

The fur crew in Vermont wishes you MANY more, have fun, and they all have done the mud pic before...lololol.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Mariele decided to stage her own show last night in celebration of her birthday. 

CSI-Jeanspackistan









She didn't want Ava to touch the nylabones and jumped at her, caught her with a tooth and Ava's cheek started bleeding like she'd been knifed. Blood everywhere and panic in the pack-Anna's eyes were huge! Mariele sat and licked her lips more than Roger Clemens during his testimony-she was so nervous. 

So, we may try the birthday thing again today. I think I may buy one of those huge rolls of rug that they sell at carpet stores and just pull it off like giant toilet paper. . .


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANShe didn't want Ava to touch the nylabones and jumped at her, caught her with a tooth and Ava's cheek started bleeding like she'd been knifed. Blood everywhere and panic in the pack-Anna's eyes were huge!


Jean, I think she was pissed because you didn't take the day off work.








Happy 4th B'day to your little Miss Barnacle.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Happy B Day Miracle Mari-Barnacle-O'-Cuteness!!! You are wonderful!!


----------



## Keeyah (Apr 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday Mariele! I love how foxy you look and your wonderful expressions!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Eek! I missed this!!! Good thing there isn't an exact day! 

Happy Birthday sweet girl! I hope you got a special treat!


----------

